# Sparring on 12-12-12



## Never_A_Reflection (Dec 14, 2012)

Here are a couple short clips from last night's Sparring Class. I knew I was having an off night but MAN do I look sloppy!  In one video I'm sparring Tiffany, who is my instructor's girlfriend, and she trains in a different, very unique style, so she is always an interesting sparring partner. In  the other video I'm sparring my Sensei, and I sparred him after  fighting everyone else, so that made me even sloppier--leave it to me to spend half the round grappling because I'm tired .

I am the tall guy in the black compression shirt and gi pants. It's pretty easy to see me in the first video because we were sparring close to where I had the camera set up, but when I spar my Sensei we are in the very back of the room, so the other people sparring get plenty of screen time, too!

[video=youtube_share;sLzOyaKWArU]http://youtu.be/sLzOyaKWArU[/video]
[video=youtube_share;Pf12mFdr-Eo]http://youtu.be/Pf12mFdr-Eo[/video]


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 14, 2012)

Quick question..why the huge difference in fighting style between the two videos? I know you said you were having an off night and tried to grapple because you were tired, bu it seems like two entirely different people. After the first video, I was going to comment saying you need to commit yourself more, and be a bit less nervous (at least it looked nervous to me. At one point near the end, she just raised her hand and you cut off your attack to jump back lol). But then I watched the second video, and during the few parts you were standing up (cant comment on the grappling since I don't grapple much) you seemed to be relentless and at the beginning of the second grappling, practically bullrushed him to get him to the ground. (not that you did a bad job getting him to the ground, just were very aggressive about it)

Any reason for the huge difference? Is it just that you're more comfortable with your sensei, or that you just really wanted to grapple, or something else entirely?


----------



## Never_A_Reflection (Dec 14, 2012)

kempodisciple said:


> Quick question..why the huge difference in fighting style between the two videos? I know you said you were having an off night and tried to grapple because you were tired, bu it seems like two entirely different people. After the first video, I was going to comment saying you need to commit yourself more, and be a bit less nervous (at least it looked nervous to me. At one point near the end, she just raised her hand and you cut off your attack to jump back lol). But then I watched the second video, and during the few parts you were standing up (cant comment on the grappling since I don't grapple much) you seemed to be relentless and at the beginning of the second grappling, practically bullrushed him to get him to the ground. (not that you did a bad job getting him to the ground, just were very aggressive about it)
> 
> Any reason for the huge difference? Is it just that you're more comfortable with your sensei, or that you just really wanted to grapple, or something else entirely?



Normally when I clinch up with people I do sweeps and throws, but I was too tired and so I just relied on my weight, so I wasn't very graceful--the bull-rushing is not something I'm terribly proud of 

As for the difference, I spar different people different ways. Tiffany doesn't spar much and isn't terribly fond of sparring, but she also lands strikes from odd angles at odd times, so I typically spar her in a light, reserved manner. My Sensei spars all the time and is leaps and bounds better than I will likely ever be, so I know that I have to up my intensity level when I spar with him in order to push my limits and try to figure out how to overcome the challenges he presents.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 14, 2012)

Never_A_Reflection said:


> Normally when I clinch up with people I do sweeps and throws, but I was too tired and so I just relied on my weight, so I wasn't very graceful--the bull-rushing is not something I'm terribly proud of


Haha I figured as much, no worries. We all get tired at some point 



> As for the difference, I spar different people different ways. Tiffany doesn't spar much and isn't terribly fond of sparring, but she also lands strikes from odd angles at odd times, so I typically spar her in a light, reserved manner. My Sensei spars all the time and is leaps and bounds better than I will likely ever be, so I know that I have to up my intensity level when I spar with him in order to push my limits and try to figure out how to overcome the challenges he presents.


Ahh, ok that makes a lot more sense.


----------

